# Tell me this is not one of the greatest places on Earth...



## jzaidi1 (6 Jun 2008)

http://www.amarcexperience.com/Default.asp - Main website
http://www.amarcexperience.com/AMARCTour.asp - Interactive map

I was in Phoenix/Tuscon area a few years ago but didn't get a chance to hang out at the USAF Boneyard (where the refurbish and/or scrap old military aircraft).  This place is like Disneyland to me - it's magical and I'll have to keep on begging before I am allowed to go.

Anyone else share my enthusiasm?

J


----------



## jzaidi1 (6 Jun 2008)

Just an observation.  The "Boneyard" has almost as many scrap F/A 18s as we have in our "active" fleet of CF-18s (when I mean active, I mean serviceable and flying at any given point in time).

http://www.amarcexperience.com/AMARCDBAircraftTypesSummary.asp - Look under"McDonnell Douglas F/-18A-Hornet"
J


----------



## Harley Sailor (6 Jun 2008)

I drove by there 10 years ago. I didn't know what it was at the time but soon learned. It is quite the sight.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Jun 2008)

I drove by it a couple years ago too. Not only were the planes impressive, but I learned something.  I was under the impression that plastic bags were made in factories.  That is, in fact, wrong.  Plastic bags are grown on cacti in the Arizona desert.  Old fridges, washing machines, and cars grow wild there, too.


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Jun 2008)

> I was under the impression that plastic bags were made in factories.  That is, in fact, wrong.  Plastic bags are grown on cacti in the Arizona desert.



Bwahahahahahahaha


----------

